# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Adobe Acrobat Pro Extended вопрос о конфигурации

## talik

Честно сказать с самого появления этой программы, не возлюбил ее. До сих пор кажется очень неудобной, но приходится работать очень много с документами .pdf

Помогите с конфигурацией:
1-е. Как сделать так, чтобы документы открывались на той же странице на которой я закрыл документ?
2-е. В миниатюре страниц с право, размер этих миниатюр очень маленький, всякий раз приходится увеличивать их. Можно ли как-то сохранить размер миниатюр постоянным?

Заранее всем спасибо

----------

